# Computer Station



## silenTSavior (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I've decided, now that I'm finally done first semester and exams are over, I would try something new. The table I'm currently using I've owned for several years, and I'm starting to get sick of it, it's inefficient for my needs, it doesn't fit with the rest of my room, and it's not cool enough!!! So what I have for you today is something I've been working on for quite some time now, with several prototypes and re-edits. This table has been designed to fit perfectly in the space I want to, and hopefully will make things look a lot nicer. This is really my first build to this size, so I hope you guys enjoy and if you have any questions or suggestions, feel free to join me!





Current work area




The completed station

The table will not be going in the same place where it is now. I would show you where it would go, but it's kind of a mess right now


----------



## xfia (Jan 30, 2016)

Build all your components into the desk with a glass top!


----------



## taz420nj (Jan 30, 2016)

xfia said:


> Build all your components into the desk with a glass top!



... and prepare to open it up to clean it daily...


----------



## silenTSavior (Jan 30, 2016)

xfia said:


> Build all your components into the desk with a glass top!


That's what I'm going for actually, the part near the front that goes down is where the computer will be installed



taz420nj said:


> ... and prepare to open it up to clean it daily...


Hopefully I'll be able to ventilate it enough then


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 2, 2016)

The past couple days have been kind of messy. Because of the fact that I live in Canada, Alberta to be specific, it gets cold. Very cold. And snowy as well. Since I don't have a work shed or any secure area of the sort, I have had to create my own



First thing first, I had to get rid of all the snow
 



 




Then, I set up a tarp to cover the area, because I was expecting more snow to come
This tarp wasn't big enough for my liking so I got a bigger one



Unfortunately, I didn't do a good first job and it was very windy that night, so it came loose. There was snow too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried again in the morning, cleaned up the snow, and tried different ways of hooking it into place, so hopefully it should be strong enough now




I'm hoping to get started on the actual building portion very soon



Wish me luck!


----------



## xfia (Feb 2, 2016)

thanks for reminding why i dont want to live in canada lol 
cold enough here in the us around lake michigan. 
looking pretty good to me thus far!


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 2, 2016)

xfia said:


> thanks for reminding why i dont want to live in canada lol
> cold enough here in the us around lake michigan.
> looking pretty good to me thus far!



Can't beat the free health care though 
I love Canada, but the place I live in, it's pretty meh. A pretty small town couple hours north of Edmonton, but hey! Leonardo DiCaprio visited to call us out on the oil sands . 
Not a lot to do around here, especially with the weather.
Hopefully this Summer will be a good one
Thank you by the way!


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 5, 2016)

So I finally got some time today to go out and get some work done. I only have about 2 hours of sunlight left after I get home from class, so I wasn't able to do much.
Over the weekend I did a mini project again and printed out a bit of a "blueprint" guideline for one of the boards, it's six pieces of printer paper taped together with the schematics on them. The printer didn't print on the margins as much as I hoped it would, so I had to fill out quite a bit. The taping job could have been better too, but it printed unevenly.



This contains most of the main parts I need, which is why it's first
I know this is more work, as I could just take the image of the plan on a laptop or something, but I decided I might as well try something new, have a little fun. Why not! This whole project is about new experiences anyways. If this works well, I'll do it for the rest of the sheets




I moved a sheet onto a table, which was quite hard to do alone




The light you see in the back is more for warmth than light, it was incredibly cold today.
I had to put up more tarp to cover the stairs area (you can see in the previous pictures), as more snow, wind, and coldness were coming in than I would like
Because of the cold and having to set up the tarp I couldn't do much sketching, but hopefully I'll get more done tomorrow as the stuff I had to waste time on is done with now.


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 6, 2016)

Worked on marking out the lines for the table a bit. There was another thing that came up today as well though that took away a bit of my time, I noticed there was an error in the original planning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It's a bit hard to describe, but there were a few problems. Some angles for a couple pieces were off, and one piece didn't fit as it should. Haven't completely fixed the last one yet, but it's going to be one of the last pieces cut out, so I can take some time if I need to




Here's the cover I was talking about in the last post. It's not much, but when it's 20 below freezing, and you have to find something that will cover it in the first place, it's much more difficult.




I'm going to Edmonton tomorrow morning, so I won't have time to do anything over the weekend unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was looking forward to it. I'll probably work on it again on Monday, as we'll be coming back Sunday night


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2016)

I like this thread already....my kind of guy/gal.

A belated welcome to TPU...from me.


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I like this thread already....my kind of guy/gal.
> 
> A belated welcome to TPU...from me.


I'm a guy! I should probably update my bio or something lol.
Thank you by the way!


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 9, 2016)

So I came back from Edmonton last night and, unsurprisingly, it had snowed in my area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was too dark in the moment to assess the damage, and I was too tired, so I just let it go until tomorrow morning



The snow had caused the tarp to become too heavy and was unable to hold itself, causing the rings to rip






covering my planks with snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its a good thing it's cold, and I'm glad this happened sooner than later, because snow doesn't damage the wood, melted snow or rain. So this was actually, even though it's a waste of time, a good thing
That's twice I've had to fix the tarp, so this time I decided to use an even bigger one, and support the rings by folding the edges three or four times over themselves









This one completely covered everything, which I'm really happy about



After going through so many repair jobs and obstacles, I finally decided that I would have to make at least some progress, so I cut out one of the pieced I had finished marking out



It's a very simple piece, but it gave me a good idea on what settings to use for the jigsaw (which I bought for this), and how it would turn out
Hopefully I'm done with the setbacks and can start making some real progress in the coming days


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 10, 2016)

The new tarp I've put up seems to be holding together well, but I haven't pinned down the opposite sides to ensure it doesn't rip again, so I have to clear the top of snow and ice every time I get to work. It's a huge tarp so nothing splashes onto the inside, and a little bit of cleaning at the beginning is a great trade off to ensure it doesn't rip




The next piece I had sketched out is my monitor stand. This was a huge one, and having to do it alone is quite tricky so I will most likely be getting help for the rest of the big pieces.




It turned out pretty good and all the dimensions seem to be what they are supposed to be. Two pieces down! I'm getting better at using the saw, so cutting should begin taking less and less time, and I will be able to cut more out. Drawing out the lines seems like it will take the most time, but as I get more practice at it I am getting faster and learning new techniques as well




I decided that, just to be safe, I would cover everything up. You can never be too careful, even if it requires a little more effort. 
I apologize for the lack of content, I'll try to take more pictures if I can, and if anyone has any suggestions, feel free to let me know!


----------



## xfia (Feb 10, 2016)

measure twice and cut once! go as slow as you can without burning wood. 

i use to use a ceramic tile saw a lot on my knees carrying around a huge water container. you dont want to see what happens if you run out of water mid cut  

needless to say you should wear eye protection and something a lot of people dont realize is that its bad to use any spinning tool with gloves on.. i seen someone get a finger ripped off.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2016)

The thing that impresses me most about this is you're doing this in the cold of a Canadian winter.


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 15, 2016)

xfia said:


> measure twice and cut once! go as slow as you can without burning wood.
> 
> i use to use a ceramic tile saw a lot on my knees carrying around a huge water container. you dont want to see what happens if you run out of water mid cut
> 
> needless to say you should wear eye protection and something a lot of people dont realize is that its bad to use any spinning tool with gloves on.. i seen someone get a finger ripped off.


More like measure 100 times and right before cutting measure it a few more times 
I'm taking it slow, it would be nice to get it done fast but this it's safer and will yield better results this way I hope
Thanks for the tips, don't want to imagine those scenarios you've given and especially don't want to be caught victim to them either!


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 15, 2016)

hat said:


> The thing that impresses me most about this is you're doing this in the cold of a Canadian winter.


It's freezing here it's true, but hopefully by the end of this you'll change your mind about it being the most impressive part  
Got a few surprises I'm holding back too until the end


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 15, 2016)

Felt I was posting too often with too little to the update so I've held back for a few days, but I feel I've done enough for a new post
It's been incredibly cold, reaching down to -30 or so, so I had to skip a day that I could work on the table as well
















I've finished cutting out all but 4 of the parts, which are inside of another piece for which the measurements have still not been corrected, so for now I'm basically done cutting out all the parts from this sheet!
I still have to make the angles on a lot of these pieces but I'm debating on leaving that to after cutting out all the pieces from the sheets.


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 20, 2016)

New update for you guys. Been working for the past couple days, skipping some days as well because of the cold and snow. Also, I have some good news and some bad news. Let's start with the bad

First of all, it's not all that bad lol. I have finally run out of wood sheets to cut and will have to go to buy more, but the rear door of our car is not opening so going to have to figure something out for that.
Now the good, I have cut out enough pieces (as I planned) to begin a test build of the main areas of the table! I might get started with that tomorrow, or maybe tomorrow will be for getting more wood, I haven't decided yet





One of the sheets was damaged like this on two of the edges, so instead of cutting around or keeping it, I just decided to trim that part off





the first side





and the next

I didn't end up taking as many pictures as I though I did, so this is all I have for the day I worked on this sheet









This happens almost ever other day, but I'm posting a picture today because it hasn't been this heavy and stayed up before





got it all cleared out and placed a new (and the final) sheet onto the table. The smaller piece you see on top I was just using to make straight lines





the final cut of the last sheet





and all the pieces I have cut out so far! The long one laying horizontally at the bottom isn't actually a piece, I just couldn't' find anywhere else to put it because it's too tall.





That's all I have for this update! Hopefully I should be doing a lot more soon. Also, let me know if you guys prefer more frequent updates, with the stuff I completed that day. Or would you like less frequent updates with progress over a course of a couple days or a week.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2016)

silenTSavior said:


> That's all I have for this update! Hopefully I should be doing a lot more soon. Also, let me know if you guys prefer more frequent updates, with the stuff I completed that day. Or would you like less frequent updates with progress over a course of a couple days or a week.




post it when you can Dude. 

I admire your spirit and your choice of winter clothing. The thermometer dipped to minus 2 degrees here the other night so i put 2 pairs of socks on .




Have you ever travelled in Asia or Africa  ?  They have pretty good techniques for carrying oversized loads on vehicles if you cant solve your car problems.


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> post it when you can Dude.
> 
> I admire your spirit and your choice of winter clothing. The thermometer dipped to minus 2 degrees here the other night so i put 2 pairs of socks on .
> 
> ...



Will do, that works for me.
My winter clothing isn't anything special, I'm working with my hood off and my jacket open most of the time lol. And my spirit is mostly coming from the fact that I reallyy want the end result as soon as possible (the table), so I need to keep putting in time. Also, I'm having fun
Here I am wishing the temperature would rise to minus two, I've been working in around the -5 to -15 range most of the time, some days I get lucky like I did today, was warmer than -5

Being South Asian myself, I'm very familiar with pictures like that. Bringing the wood home like that would be a possibility if the roads didn't get so bad during the winter and it wasn't so far lol


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 22, 2016)

I could barely get to sleep last night because of how eager I was to get started on working on this again, yesterday was too cold to work. Today I decided to try something new, something I would have to do eventually and didn't have any certain idea on how it would go. I decided to make the angled edges on all the pieces (I have cut so far) that need them.

I wasn't sure how I was going to do this. My jigsaw only had the option to cut 45 and 22.5 degree angles, and the ones I need are much more odd. I also thought about using the circular saw which has the ability to cut any angle between 0 and 45 degrees, but it was too cumbersome to work with, especially on small 6 inch by 4 inch-ish pieces.
I figured I would try again with the jigsaw because it would probably be the easiest. I put the long edge of the piece on the table, and left the piece hanging over a bit. I then took the jigsaw, holding it vertically, and followed the line I had made for the angle




This was good, but not good enough. The piece was shaking a lot as I cut, and I didn't want to risk getting any closer
So then I figured I should just file the rest down




This allowed for more precision with less risk, but it took a long time finishing up all the pieces this way.




In the end I managed to cut them all out to my satisfaction, hopefully they line up well enough with the pieces they will be joined to

I had some time left until sundown so I decided to quickly do one more thing before heading back inside
I had to cut out a "hole" from another piece




My level of skill at performing insertion cuts is improving as well




Managed to get the piece cut right as the sun had almost set, so I had to use the camera flash to take this picture




And with the piece removed
I'm planning on going to get more sheets tomorrow, but we'll see how that goes or if I end up doing something else.


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 23, 2016)

Managed to find some time to go out today and get 2 more sheets of MDF, and then had a little left over to start cutting one of them out





Didn't have time to print out a bigger copy, so quickly made a sketch of one of the boards





Same piece of the sheet, but moved to the whole backside because of its complexity










Got 3 pieces cut out and some of the next sketched before the sun was beginning to set





And everything I have so far





You may remember that a post or two ago I said I had enough to make a test build of the table.
Wellll
I may have missed a piece
BUT I HAVE IT NOW I CAN MAKE IT I PROMISE
Don't know when I'll actually get to it though lol, don't have a lot of room outside
We'll see how it goes


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 23, 2016)

You need a mitre box





Mine cost 3 quid.

ooops, just checked your pic, i thought you were cutting 2x1 but it was edge on the chipboard. I am even more impressed now.


Keep up the good work........


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You need a mitre box
> 
> View attachment 72340
> 
> ...


I saw one of these a while back and completely forgot about it. But yeah as you noticed, my pieces are weirdly sized as well and everything has to be done manually! I figured out an easier way to do this though, took a picture for the next update. Cut down my time from 5-15 minutes per piece down to less than 5.


----------



## silenTSavior (Feb 24, 2016)

Lot's of pictures for this update! Even removed some so it wouldn't be too overloaded, and I'll just post the links to the images this time for your convenience, I know how annoying it is to have to scroll forever because the images take up so much space. Is there a way to add spoilers or something similar? Let me know
Anyways
Spent most of today outside and got a lot done, just had a banana for breakfast and went straight to work.
Starting off where I ended the last post, I had to finish cutting the rest of this board. The main area is one of the 3 pieces of the desk-top, around it is two more pieces that had to be cut out, and inside it are several pieces to be cut out (it's going to have an open top)

First off, the outside pieces
http://i.imgur.com/kldfcxy.jpg
Already have one cut out as you can see

http://i.imgur.com/1CN0U4V.jpg
After cutting those out, and trimming the rest off, you get this giant piece which needs to be hollowed out

http://i.imgur.com/OcWLUCd.jpg
And looks amazing afterwards! I'm getting excited already (I have been throughout this project though so that's nothing new)

http://i.imgur.com/fd0fY0D.jpg
Placed it with the other pieces because I couldn't wait any longer and everything looks good so far. Feels a bit smaller than designed (but its's still huge), probably just because it's not elevated though.

http://i.imgur.com/QJLdqoC.jpg
Cutting out the inner pieces, there were 8 more I cut after this

http://i.imgur.com/pPKY2Bp.jpg
And had to make the edges for many of them as well using my new technique! I'm very thankful that I figured this out as it made the work so much easier. I just clamped the piece down onto my work table, flipped the jigsaw upside down, and carefully went along the angled line as much as I could. Sanded the rest down to a smooth finish

http://i.imgur.com/1PCPRnA.jpg
Got most of them done, except the top two. It was getting too dark and I had to squint too hard to see the lines on the ruler so I just left it aside for tomorrow.

http://i.imgur.com/SK1rrbn.jpg
Another picture of the pieces I have so far

http://i.imgur.com/7lzK67t.jpg
Lots of minis

I'm thinking of doing a proper test build tomorrow
I have all the pieces I need to put most of the table together, and then some. I might change my mind tomorrow though


----------



## silenTSavior (Mar 12, 2016)

Sorry its' been so long. I've started working, part time with school, and the weather hasn't been very favorable either. But I should be back now hopefully, with somewhat more frequent updates.

http://i.imgur.com/mmKz0J6.jpg





Strong winds and the weight from new snow caused the tarp to rip in the places being held up by beams

http://i.imgur.com/3ENDn3q.jpg




Just taped it down because I couldn't be bothered to do anything more

http://i.imgur.com/T8Z78e0.jpg




One of the 3 pieces that will hold the monitor stand up. Gotta glue these together

http://i.imgur.com/sP0zyxt.jpg




Cutting out a lip for this board

http://i.imgur.com/EjevIRi.jpg




And cleaning it up

http://i.imgur.com/534MQis.jpg




Made a decently big pocket inside this board as well

http://i.imgur.com/spevL0y.jpg




And put together the frame for the shelf to see how it would look. Looks good to me, and is fairly strong as well. With glue it will be much stronger

http://i.imgur.com/lPnGDyu.jpg




And moving my bed to the opposite side of the room to make space to store parts as I finish them

That's really all I have for this update!
Should be finishing more sooner, especially now that I have a bit of a deadline
See you soon!


----------



## monim1 (Mar 25, 2016)

xfia said that: Build all your components into the desk with a glass top!

 I think & analysis that it's your best way.


----------



## silenTSavior (Apr 3, 2016)

It's been almost 2 weeks since my last update, and I've done quite a bit since then

http://i.imgur.com/0zktouD.jpg




Started off with priming most of the pieces I've cut so far

http://i.imgur.com/nwqIphP.jpg




The table-top pre-primed

http://i.imgur.com/6yfVU9l.jpg




The table-bottom post-paint. I used a generic black paint with an eggshell finish for this one since it won't be visible anyways. The good stuff I have saved for later, for the visible parts

http://i.imgur.com/PO6ghwN.jpg




I had one final sheet left to cut. I still have some parts left to cut out because of water damage due to snow, and some angles left to make.

http://i.imgur.com/Z2xlb8u.jpg




All but one piece cut out

http://i.imgur.com/wCavKwE.jpg




And the final one, the base of the compartment where my computer will go. This is the outline of the piece, it was a struggle to cut out.

http://i.imgur.com/hmh4tLP.jpg




Trying to put it together

http://i.imgur.com/bb6j0Vc.jpg




Looking okay, got some sanding to do though

http://i.imgur.com/Xce381P.jpg




Got it all glued together and did a test placement to see if it was a decent fit. To my surprise, it was better than I anticipated! Will look even better once I've done finishing touches, filled it in, glued all together, and painted

http://i.imgur.com/Wcrhtym.jpg




Bought a new roller with a 1/4 inch nap because it's supposed to give a smoother finish. From what I noticed, it seems to have helped a little, but I would have preferred even smoother. I wanted to go the spray machine route, but a good machine just wasn't in my budget yet, I don't have an appropriate area to do that, and it would have used more paint (from what I've heard). Maybe for my next build. Being restricted to no spray paint also meant having to paint each before assembly

http://i.imgur.com/Wcrhtym.jpg




Priming some more sheets

http://i.imgur.com/Hm4yBRM.jpg




And the first layer of paint. I've done some more layers and the other side. The pictures look exactly the same, so I didn't bother uploading those ones.

I hope to be done all cutting and painting soon so I can move onto building, installing parts, lighting, and finally using it!

One last thing. I've noticed the paint seems to be a bit sticky on some of the earlier ones I did, and even causes it to strip if it makes contact with anything for long enough. Anyone know why? Or have a solution? I'd appreciate that


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 3, 2016)

silenTSavior said:


> One last thing. I've noticed the paint seems to be a bit sticky on some of the earlier ones I did, and even causes it to strip if it makes contact with anything for long enough. Anyone know why? Or have a solution? I'd appreciate that



Did you stir the paint properly?
Try putting it somewhere warm.


Did you spill wood glue on the timber before you painted them?
Strip it off and start again.


Was the timber bone dry before you primed it?



Its looking great BTW


----------



## silenTSavior (Apr 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Did you stir the paint properly?
> Try putting it somewhere warm.
> 
> Did you spill wood glue on the timber?
> ...


You know what, it's probably the lack of warmth. It's still pretty cold over here, and being on the floor of the kitchen probably doesn't help. Even the ones that haven't been near glue were still sticky. I stirred the paint as well, even more so the second time around. Do you think it's too late for the ones painted a while ago, or would placing them in a warm room possibly help. And thank you!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 3, 2016)

silenTSavior said:


> You know what, it's probably the lack of warmth. It's still pretty cold over here, and being on the floor of the kitchen probably doesn't help. Even the ones that haven't been near glue were still sticky. I stirred the paint as well, even more so the second time around. Do you think it's too late for the ones painted a while ago, or would placing them in a warm room possibly help. And thank you!




Give it time, though i suspect the bond wont be too good. I imagine humidity is pretty high with you too

One thing to remember.....with a project like this, you will be your biggest critic, no-one else will see the faults like you can. Spend time on the most visible parts......like where the k/b will sit.
A decorator told me years ago if you are painting a wall take your time around the lightswitch, its the only place that you actually look at directly.


----------



## silenTSavior (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey all, it's been a while. Sorry for the lack of updates, but I have a pretty good excuse. As you may have heard, there was a huge forest fire in the Fort McMurray area, which as you may have figured is where I live. I've been out of town for almost 2 months now and have just gotten back today. I don't know when my next update will be, but I want to get to work as soon as possible. Take care, see you soon.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 21, 2016)

silenTSavior said:


> You know what, it's probably the lack of warmth. It's still pretty cold over here, and being on the floor of the kitchen probably doesn't help. Even the ones that haven't been near glue were still sticky. I stirred the paint as well, even more so the second time around. Do you think it's too late for the ones painted a while ago, or would placing them in a warm room possibly help. And thank you!


So Canada can Blame you for the fire's  you were trying to warm the area so it would dry faster and better


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 21, 2016)

Looking quite brilliant. Don't know much about painting with those materials but when painting the car with rattle cans you have to flat it back with wet n dry. Could a similar technique be used?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> So Canada can Blame you for the fire's


I think his OC was a little too high...


----------



## silenTSavior (Jul 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> So Canada can Blame you for the fire's  you were trying to warm the area so it would dry faster and better


Well, when you put it that way I do seem a little guilty don't I lol


----------



## silenTSavior (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm starting to look into the actual components part of my PC, anyone have any suggestions? Selling my current-almost 3 year old-build for 480 so I'll have some cash from that. I'm thinking of sticking with AMD (intel seems nice but too overpriced for now unless you can convince me otherwise), watercooling later. Setting my budget to 1000, excluding the monitors, case, or hard drives, what should I go for? Thinking of the sabertooth 990fx for the motherboard and the amd 8350 processor. Those 2 come up just shy of 500. Or I could spend the extra cash right now and go the intel route and get the i7 6700k which is 450, almost half my budget (or some other i7 variant). Get a 300 dollar gpu and a 250 motherboard brings me up to 1000, and then the ram. Anyways, let me know what you guys think. In this case, I know the gpu is most important so I should focus on that.


----------



## silenTSavior (Jul 10, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/62iVnC7.jpg




Since I wanted to have as much natural movement possible, these supports keep annoying vertical posts in the middle from interacting with me, while at the same time are extremely strong.

http://i.imgur.com/62iVnC7.jpg




I placed the (unfinished) table top to get even more clear of an idea of what the finished product would actually look like, and to provide some motivation because things just keep going wrong

http://i.imgur.com/4Eu6vmn.jpg




Another view. The piece of wood where my hand is, doesn't belong, it's just to hold those new pieces up. Those are mostly just for aesthetic purposes, and will house some of the electrical components to come.

http://i.imgur.com/zLYdwvr.jpg




Cutting out a raised platform for the inside of the "case"

http://i.imgur.com/99XhSnk.jpg




Here's what it looks like after being cut and bent to shape. It's half an inch high and the edges are half an inch inwards

http://i.imgur.com/Va14ywe.jpg




Placed inside the "case", and also giving a better view of the protruding front face of the case, which have been glued together and screwed in place until the glue dries.


----------



## silenTSavior (Jul 18, 2016)

Got a nice big box in the mail a few days ago (Thursday). 

http://imgur.com/MS8eTKi




Wonder what could be inside! (of course, I knew what it was mostly, but still exciting nonetheless)

http://i.imgur.com/Vqv9TWE.jpg




Ah it's my new Xbox One and all the other goodies

http://i.imgur.com/Vqv9TWE.jpg





http://i.imgur.com/pCZGRJK.jpg




Got such a good deal on the Xbox bundle. 4 games, the console, and an extra controller. I might just sell it and go for the elite one

http://i.imgur.com/rR5tQbR.jpg




The RAM was too good of a deal to pass up as well. And since I`m planning on going with more of a black and white components theme now it works in my favor, even if it`s not the fastest (I don`t need extreme speeds anyways)

http://i.imgur.com/udeuKlF.jpg




Got this the next day for a great price as well. Excited for the jump in storage!

Thank you to the Amazon Prime day deals for being a little more generous to Canadians this year! Here's hoping the gap between the US and Canada sites is closed and we get the same perks and prices.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 18, 2016)

silenTSavior said:


> I'm starting to look into the actual components part of my PC, anyone have any suggestions? Selling my current-almost 3 year old-build for 480 so I'll have some cash from that. I'm thinking of sticking with AMD (intel seems nice but too overpriced for now unless you can convince me otherwise), watercooling later. Setting my budget to 1000, excluding the monitors, case, or hard drives, what should I go for? Thinking of the sabertooth 990fx for the motherboard and the amd 8350 processor. Those 2 come up just shy of 500. Or I could spend the extra cash right now and go the intel route and get the i7 6700k which is 450, almost half my budget (or some other i7 variant). Get a 300 dollar gpu and a 250 motherboard brings me up to 1000, and then the ram. Anyways, let me know what you guys think. In this case, I know the gpu is most important so I should focus on that.




I just built a system for a friend with FX 8350........buy Intel mate.


CPUZ benches

FX 8350

Single core.......480
Multithread.....6140


My 7 year old Xeon 5670

Single core.......1535
Multithread......9937


----------



## silenTSavior (Jul 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I just built a system for a friend with FX 8350........buy Intel mate.



Yeah I've already decided to go the intel route, I figured I might as well spend some more and future-proof myself while I'm at it. At least until we see what AMD can do with the Zen line.

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/trmTBP

Here's what I'm looking at so far. 2 parts bought already
Spending much more than I originally hoped to LOL but hopefully I'll be set for a while. Unfortunately, the guy who offered to buy my old PC backed out so I have to wait until I get a buyer to start ordering the rest.


----------

